# "Scuffing" on Top of .380 Barrels



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I am noticing a good bit of "scuffing" (for lack of a better term) on the top of the barrel on my Model 1934, my 84BB and my 70S, all with Fiocchi .380ACP 95 grain FMJ ammunition. The Fiocchi is listed as 1010 fps. Others are just about all +/- 950 fps. Is this scuffing of barrels common with all ammunition or could it be because Fiocchi is "hotter"?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It would seem typical to me, some more than others....


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, bb.

Go PACK Go! :smt023


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

berettabone said:


> It would seem typical to me, some more than others....


what do you mean by that answer?

Just curious..


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Most barrels will show some wear, after firing.....some brands more than others.........my Beretta's seem to take a while before showing any wear....my S&W's show "scuffing" much sooner....Sig's also seem to show this wear sooner. Depends on the make and the mechanics.


Jonesy said:


> what do you mean by that answer?
> 
> Just curious..


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

Ohh okay thanks for clearing that up.. I guess I didn't notice that so much on other manufactures pistols.. I just though they had a bunch more rounds through them. Shows you never get to old to learn something new


----------

